# Multiple VPN connections



## shivamandaara (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, all ,

I can do only single vpn client connection to our VPN Remote server through DSL connection,

if i want to connect another vpn client to our remote server, i can only do by adding another dsl/ isp.

Kindly suggest, so that its possible to do multiple vpn client connection, using/through single DSL/ISP connection.

Hope and glad to receive reply,
Greatful. ray:

Regards
shivakumar
Vipro Tech net
India-Bangalore


----------



## srini5884 (Aug 25, 2009)

Generally one VPN client would be using only desired Public IP from your DSl to connect to remote server. If your remote server has more public IP addresses and tunnelling enabling on those you can use mutiplce VPN connection to Remote VPN server using your DSL.


----------

